# Any advice to stop double checking everything?



## sink (May 21, 2014)

I have been having the tendency to double or triple check things (sometimes even more) in the past year. It's only getting worse. Is the stove still on? Did I turn the light off? Is my hairdryer still running? Is the door locked? Stuff like that. The thought won't leave me alone until I check enough times to make sure.

Has anyone dealt with this before? Are there any effective methods I could try?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I've heard it before. It's either obsessive compulsive disorder or your mind is foggy these days due to various reasons such as anxiety, stress or lethargy. 
What you may do for the time being is have a check list of all the household appliances in your house written in your notebook. Before you go out, tick all the list of appliances in your book as you turn them off. It may not be a cure, but at least it would give some reassurance that you have done what you needed to do.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Hmm, drawing immediately once I start to overthink usually helps. Put a lot of focus on something else to take your mind off of it. Or if you don't have a pad and paper around then try doing it in your mind. Maybe that will help?


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Sounds like OCD which is an anxiety disorder. It usually gets worse if left untreated. The reccomend treatment method is cognitive behavioural therapy. You don't have to see a therapist is you can't you can get a CBT book or audio book or at least look at videos and info on line to start implementing the techniques for yourself. Also speak to your doctor if you have a lot of anxiety as they can reccomend treatment and various medication. I took beta blockers for anxiety which you can take if you have blood pressure on the high side. You can just take them as abs when you want and don't even have to on take them every day if you don't want.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

sink said:


> I have been having the tendency to double or triple check things (sometimes even more) in the past year. It's only getting worse. Is the stove still on? Did I turn the light off? Is my hairdryer still running? Is the door locked? Stuff like that. The thought won't leave me alone until I check enough times to make sure.
> 
> Has anyone dealt with this before? Are there any effective methods I could try?


It seems like you have OCD.
Look at yourself as if you're out of your body. I thought like these thoughts were not mine. Then I would think of how ridiculous they are and laugh.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

i know someone like that, it drives me nuts. they will drive all the way home ( i'm talking 30m) because they are not sure if they locked the door, and everysingletime the door is locked. same goes for stove and examples you gave. this type is infj.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

The advice I've been given and which I think is worthwhile to pass on, despite their ubiquity:

Exercise regularly, even a little at a time
Find your relaxation techniques, whether that's PMR, deep breathing, or something else
*Refocus or distract* when you notice your anxiety coming up. Read a book, pick up a hobby of yours, go for a walk, wash dishes or do something else with your hands, etc. The purpose of this is to find something to curb the reaction to the compulsions or obsessions.
Since you've already named your urges (at least some of them), you can anticipate them—and in anticipating them, prevent them. The checklist sounds useful; you can also do it mentally like telling yourself that the item is off after you've turned it off, which should/can help later on if you get the compulsion again.
Writing down your urges will help a lot, because you have them somewhere and you can look them over again at a later time. They won't be lost to the maelstrom in your mind as easily and with them at least somewhat organized outside your head, they're a) not clogging your mindspace as much, and b) they're easier to focus on and battle/correct since they're in a physical space—and since writing them down takes more effort than thinking them, the act of doing so might help you curb some of the urges.
You can create little 'worry periods' delegated to only worrying, and only for that space of time. Until this time, you push off most of your worries (or write them down and put them physically aside) until your worry period, in which you get your worry on and angst—but only for that time frame. This time isn't for correcting the worries (unless that assists you), but to let them come and allow them to be around, so long as you let them go and refocus on other things after your worry period is up.
CBT (self-administrated or by a professional) and medication can also be helpful if you think they have merit for you/if you can't mitigate the stress on your own.
I think mindfulness and grounding would also be helpful for you, because anxiety drags you up into your head and tries to hold you hostage.

Just remember that these aren't character flaws but symptoms of something, like an anxiety disorder or a chronic reaction to stress. So don't beat yourself up for having these thoughts; that'll make it worse.


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I should've probably mentioned that I do have GAD, so it's probably just coming from my anxiety being a bit stronger lately. I'm not on medication since I have decided against it for personal reasons.

I have started just saying stuff that I think I might worry about later on aloud. It surprisingly helps a lot and I feel like my memory of me doing it becomes clearer. Just need to keep reassuring myself that even though my anxiety does worsen sometimes, I can definitely work on becoming calmer again.



castigat said:


> I think mindfulness and grounding would also be helpful for you, because anxiety drags you up into your head and tries to hold you hostage.
> 
> Just remember that these aren't character flaws but symptoms of something, like an anxiety disorder or a chronic reaction to stress. So don't beat yourself up for having these thoughts; that'll make it worse.


^ This is so important, so thank you for reminding me. It's easy to get lost in my own thoughts and forget to stay grounded sometimes. I have been getting back into yoga and I think I should start meditating again to be more 'present'.


----------



## Zen Lizard (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a little "routine" and check the stove and doors and downstairs windows before bed. Anxiety in my life will crank this up a few notches to multiple checks. I've found a spiritual practice that incorporates meditation helps keep the nightly check to "once".


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Quick random question, do you have any recent stressors (things that cause you stress) this past year?
Not asking for personal info and shit, just a yes or no is fine.

Either way, doubtful you're experience OCD, unless you're using this as a way to... dunno how to describe it well... uhh... "escape an obssesive thought?" Iunno.
If yes, you're probably using those habits as a coping mechanisms, meaning you should deal with the stressor/how you perceive it.

If not, then I'm at a loss.

EDIT: asdf, it already got answered.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I get like this every once in a while. Certain routines happen without thinking about it: locking the door, remembering your wallet, stuff like that. If I'm double-checking too much, I emphasize focusing more on the task the first time. Make it a conscious process. 

It does suck that every once in a while I do forget something, which is great for justifying paranoia. 

Triple checking or more does sound like something more serious.


----------

